# how to change power state of a PCI-E device



## uofb (Mar 13, 2013)

I would like to know how to change power state of a PCI-E device.


----------



## mav@ (Mar 14, 2013)

At this moment the only way I know to power-down the PCI device is to set hw.pci.do_power_nodriver=3 and unload the respective driver if it is built as module.


----------

